# مهندس يمكنه التحدث عن الروبوتات



## إيناسا (24 أغسطس 2007)

أنا مهندسة بحكم دراستي للهندسة البيئية، لكنني الآن أعمل في إذاعة Bbc العربية. هل هناك من يمكنه التحدث عن الروبوتات وتطورها ومقدرتها باختصار وبصورة مبسطة يمكن أن يفهمها المستمع.
الحوار سيستغرق خمس دقائق فقط. أرجو الاتصال بي أن أمكن.


----------



## أبوفيصل (25 أغسطس 2007)

نعم نستطيع ذلك ويمكنني إرسالها لكم إذا أحببتم ويمكنكم إستخدامها
وذلك بحكم التخصص 
بل ومشروعنا الأكبر إسمه (العلاقة بين السعودة وتوطين الروبوت)
في إنتظار الرد
د.وليد البهكلي
www.albhkaly.com
[email protected]


----------

